# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  House Restumping

## slobs22

Hi, 
Have just bought a house in the suburb of Yarraville in Melbourne and need to get it restumped. The floor is very wavy (plasterboards also have major cracks) and I intend to rip up the carpet and polish the boards. 
The house has been restumped some years ago but it obviously wasn't done properly. My next door neighbour has had her place partially restumped twice (in the last 6 years) and is still getting cracks in the plaster and movement of the floor 2cm below the skirting board. 
Can anyone recommend a creditable restumper in the Yarraville/Melbourne area. If I am going to get the place restumped (at a large cost) I want to do it properly and once only. 
I only have about 100-250mm access under my house so they will probably have to go through the boards from the inside. Does anyone have experience of this and is it noticable after they replace the boards. 
Thanks for any help 
Regards 
Richard

----------


## Brudda

Slobs22 (richard) welcome, Have you contacted the building department of your local council?, housing restumpers (good ones) need to be licensed, so the council should be able to stear you in the right direction.

----------


## slobs22

Thanks for the advice.  
I'll give council a call on Monday. :Smilie:

----------


## nt900

Hi Richard, 
I can recommend a stumper for you, I have recently had him do a place I have in Newport. He did an excellent job. He knows how to deal with Williamstown/Yarrawille/Newport area houses because of his knowledge of the foundation condition and changes that typically occur. He lives in the area, and has worked in the area for decades.  He came recommended ot me by the stumper I had do my own house (now retired) who also did an excellent job. My own experiences indicate good tradies and tend to know, work with and recommend good tradies. 
His name is Martin, his company:
Advanced Reblocking Specialists
03 9689 2704
0418 319 550 
Hope this helps.

----------


## Reno8ter

I just had my house done and they cut through the boards to get them up...very rough....a floor sander assures me they can be lifted without cutting through the tongues so ask them when they quote you....otherwise you have to caulk the gaps

----------


## nt900

Good point. I know someone who got left with a very draughty house post restumping.

----------


## slobs22

Thanks for the help guys it is really appreciated. :Smilie:    
Cheers 
Richard

----------

